# Boat Ride at Sunset



## TCull (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm procrastinating during exam week, so I decided to see what people thought of this picture. 







I've lost my computer with the original so I've consequently lost my EXIF data and the RAW image but thankfully Flickr exists.

If you have some criticisms please share them, this was taken on a Canon 350D w/ the kit lens (sadly the only one that's slightly wide).


----------



## thepancakeman (Dec 12, 2011)

I like the way the tree frames it, but the horizon down the middle is a little distracting (not to mention close to horizontal but not quite). Horizon line aside, it feels pretty well balanced. 

It seems unintentionally green (at least on my monitor here at work.)

Opinions, I'm qualified to give. Expert feedback/advice, I am not.


----------

